# Bank Holiday Entitlements



## guideanna (27 Sep 2012)

Hi All,

Want to clarify 2 things before i question my employer about it.

I was put on a 3 day week during the summer.
I used to to work Mon-Fri. 9-5.30
My new days are Mon, Tues, Wed (same hours)

For the August Bank holiday they got me to work Tues, Wed, Thurs for that week and paid for my 3 days.
I want to check what my entitlements are here because i effectively didn't get paid for the bank holiday which i would have had the day off for before and got paid for too?

Also with October bank hol on the way can i check, if they ask me to work, Tues, Wed, Thurs again do i have to do that as it doesn't really suit me now? (i sometimes mind my neice in the afternoon for my sister) and how will i get paid if i only work 2 days that week then?

Thanks


----------



## Kkma (27 Sep 2012)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e..._and_holidays/public_holidays_in_ireland.html
Not sure exactly what you're entitled to but definitely something, seems you may be owed one fifth of your weekly pay for the last public holiday. I don't think you can just be asked to work on a different day instead with no recompense.
Your OP seems to be in the wrong forum... Maybe a moderator could move it?


----------



## unicorn (28 Sep 2012)

If you have worked 40 hours in the previous 5 weeks, you are entitled to be paid for the Bank Holiday.  If you are asked to work Tues to Thurs then you should be getting paid for your three days as normal plus an extra day for the Bank Holiday


----------



## guideanna (1 Oct 2012)

Thanks, 

I work about 25 hours a week so would be well over the 40 in 5wks required.
I will be bringing this up with my employer when i am asked to work alternative days after the halloween bank hol like in August.

Think my employer thought he could just switch my days and say no more about it so hopefully there won't be any trouble from them when i look for my entitlement.


----------

